# First song in like a year (Also- looking for collab)



## GatodeCafe (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4391933

Tell me what you think dudes. 

BTW I'm open right now for remixing, so feel free to post tracks you'd like me to fuck with and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

i like it


----------

